
DNA Fountain enables a robust and efficient storage architecture - arekkas
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6328/950
======
arekkas
DNA is an attractive medium to store digital information. Here we report a
storage strategy, called DNA Fountain, that is highly robust and approaches
the information capacity per nucleotide. Using our approach, we stored a full
computer operating system, movie, and other files with a total of 2.14 × 10
__6 bytes in DNA oligonucleotides and perfectly retrieved the information from
a sequencing coverage equivalent to a single tile of Illumina sequencing. We
also tested a process that can allow 2.18 × 10 __15 retrievals using the
original DNA sample and were able to perfectly decode the data. Finally, we
explored the limit of our architecture in terms of bytes per molecule and
obtained a perfect retrieval from a density of 215 petabytes per gram of DNA,
orders of magnitude higher than previous reports.

~~~
aburan28
Plus it has an advantage of having a half-life of ~521 years unlike tape
storage

~~~
arekkas
Yes, DNA is extremely long-living!

